
How to improve the performance of your new HP TouchPad - shawndumas
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/how-to-improve-the-performance-of-your-new-hp-touchpad/3866
======
reemrevnivek
Unfortunately, the article doesn't talk at all about overclocking. It simply
disables logging across the OS - and I _want_ verbose logs for my unsupported
hardware. Disabling logging does not mean you're going faster, you're just
doing less at the same speed.

Of much more interest and utility to me is the fact that the Snapdragon
APQ8060, running at 1.2 GHz in the Touchpad, is rated to 1.5 GHz and seems to
be stable at 1.7 GHz. Here are a few threads on overclocking:

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16908501>
[http://www.webosbuzz.com/hp-touchpad/694-how-overclock-hp-
to...](http://www.webosbuzz.com/hp-touchpad/694-how-overclock-hp-
touchpad-1-5ghz.html)

